# I'm in desperate need of a Blankety lipstick dupe!!!



## Jennifer*** (Oct 4, 2009)

My husband told me I have to keep each of my makeup purchases under 10 pounds each *le sigh* and mac lippy's are over that mark.  Blankety is my favorite nude lipstick, works soooo well on me whether I'm tanned or my usual NC-15 self.  Does anyone know of any dupes of this lipstick?  I think I might go completly boinkers if I can't have my perfect nude lips.  Any recommendations?

Also, I believe this is maybe my 2nd or 3rd time posting on Specktra and it's been awhile since I joined, so I'm not so good at navigating these forums yet.  Is there a specific thread for dupes?  I don't want to clutter up the boards if there is.  I'll bow down to whoever helps me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for the help!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 4, 2009)

You might find a good deal on blankety around $10 in the clearance section once in a while.

Im not sure of an exact dupe but i know NYX and Rimmel make a lot of good nude lippies


----------



## summerblue (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Jennifer.  Why don't you tell your husband that instead of buying 2 items at 10 pounds each, you're only gonna buy 1 for the same price?  Might work for him. Otherwise, ask for a couple in your Christmas stocking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2009)

Or maybe get a CP from the US...I think 10 pounds is about 15-16 US ...tell him shipping is not included in the mu purchase


----------



## melzie2121 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh, I finally know something lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A really close drugstore dupe is Loreal Fairest Nude #800. Definitely give it a shot, it's almost identical.


----------

